# Meet Jackson



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I just adopted Jackson, he is all black with yellow eyes. He has a oriental shorthair look to him in the face and body. He has a really long neck and moves a lot like the Siamese I've known over the years but he doesn't have their voice. He is just a DSH though since I got hi from rescue have no idea of his background. He is about 3-4 months old. I'm working on fattening him up because he is quite skinny. I got him from the same rescue I got Cooper from. he is super friendly and loving. He hasn't hid at all since I brought him home and came right up on the bed on his own to sleep in bed with Coop and I last night.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Congrats on the new kitten.  He's so cute. Are kittens easy to introduce to each other? I heard they are. lol


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I think it depends on the personalities of the 2. I've been around kittens that are shy and ones that are very personable. I made sure to get a second cat with a similar personality to Cooper. Jackson was fostered with 6 other cats and was well socialized.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH my. lol Hope it all goes well. I think they are meant to be with each other. Hehe how old is Cooper?


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

He is about 3 months old too. They are BFFs already LOL


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

What an adorable cutie!!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Cooper's mom said:


> He is about 3 months old too. They are BFFs already LOL


Yay!! =D That didn't took too long. lol Can't wait to hear updates on how are they getting along. XD


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

My Li'l Smokie looks just like Jackson, except she's all gray. Same body and head shape. She's still a kitten, but she's an older kitten. She turned 7 months old on June 29. We've had her since April 24 when we brought in from outside. I call her my little birthday/Easter present. My birthday was the day before Easter and my 13 and 11 year old sons brought her to me on April 24. We had actually seen her earlier in April, but hadn't seen her for a few weeks. When my sons saw her on April 24, they brought straight to the house. And the rest, they say, is history.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> I call her my little birthday/Easter present. My birthday was the day before Easter and my 13 and 11 year old sons brought her to me on April 24. We had actually seen her earlier in April, but hadn't seen her for a few weeks. When my sons saw her on April 24, they brought straight to the house. And the rest, they say, is history.


That's a lovely story, my4kitties!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Jackson is adorable! It's so great when they feel right at home right away, isn't it? We need some pictures of the two Halloween kitties together!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh he's so cute... Looks like he's settled in so quickly!


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

They let me go back to sleep after the 5:30 am play date so I just woke up and gave them second breakfast LOL I'll post pics of them together after I'm more awake.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

I took these this morning.










Playing










Coopie and Jax after breakfast










Coopie by himself


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

They are both so darn cute! :love2 Congrats on the addition of Jackson! Looks like they are both getting along quite well already!


----------

